# SoCal start the year off right.............



## coma (Nov 30, 2005)

My yearly HERFIN'_sa-comin'  cruise on by it is normally fun :tg same rules as last year here's the addy:

1901 KASHLAN RD
La Habra Hts, CA 


January 6th 2007 its a Saturday......... we will cater the event all you can eat tacos $10 donation to cover cater is NOT REQUIRED but well accepted :w


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

I've lived in Southern Cali4nia 44 years and never heard of La Habra Hts.

Where the hell is it?

Dmntd


----------



## GREGA-6 (Oct 20, 2006)

NOR-CAL, there's no place like!


----------



## coma (Nov 30, 2005)

La habra hts is just north of la habra,  south of Puente hills and east of whittier, north of fullerton..........


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

coma said:


> My yearly HERFIN'_sa-comin'  cruise on by it is normally fun :tg same rules as last year here's the addy:
> 
> 1901 KASHLAN RD
> La Habra Hts, CA
> ...


do I need 5 references??:bx


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

coma said:


> La habra hts is just north of la habra,  south of Puente hills and east of whittier, north of fullerton..........


I know exactly where it now!

Dmntd


----------



## traveldude (Oct 27, 2005)

Count me in bro... Just make sure you reserve my seat next to Gordon's Budweiser cooler .:w :al


----------



## DruLeeParsec (Nov 3, 2006)

GREGA-6 said:


> NOR-CAL, there's no place like!


Grega, We should talk about getting together. I'm in Auburn, just up the hill from you.


----------



## coma (Nov 30, 2005)

Okay fellas, I know you guys are shy, but WTF? where's the patio posse at???:w


----------



## VinnDog (Feb 26, 2006)

What about Me? I have a list (used) and I know gorob23 and joker real well!! I'm sure they'd vouch for me. :sl 

VinnDog
:bn


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

coma said:


> Okay fellas, I know you guys are shy, but WTF? where's the patio posse at??


:sl Whats wrong with you *THE PPP NEVER* post that they are coming or not, 



VinnDog said:


> What about Me? I have a list (used) and I know gorob23 and joker real well!! I'm sure they'd vouch for me. :sl
> 
> VinnDog
> :bn


you won't even come to The Deck..:tg


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

gorob23 said:


> :sl Whats wrong with you *THE PPP NEVER* post that they are coming or not,


you never know we just show... Ill be there


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

I'd like to attend but sincerely doubt anyone would vouch for the likes of me!


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

I am a definite maybe....


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Albert, 
I think you can count me in on this.. I will just be getting back from NYC a few days earlier, but I think this is doable. I will let you know when I know more. What time is this shindig scheduled to start?
Scott


----------



## traveldude (Oct 27, 2005)

cigarflip said:


> I am a definite maybe....


I am definitely maybe thinking you should be there, and bring your cigars. :dr 
And some balut for Albert and Steve. :dr :r


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

traveldude said:


> I am definitely maybe thinking you should be there, and bring your cigars. :dr
> And some balut for Albert and Steve. :dr :r


I'm gonna have to haul the deckmaster with me. He thinks La Habra Hts. is in the East Coast!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Albert,
Looks like I will be able to make it. If I do, I'll be draggin a couple of other San Diego monkeys with me.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Albert,
> Looks like I will be able to make it. If I do, I'll be draggin a couple of other San Diego monkeys with me.


Now that is cool.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

j6ppc said:


> Now that is cool.


Are you going?


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Are you going?


Very likely yes. Assuming I can get past the bouncer @ the door .


----------



## doohnibor (Nov 19, 2005)

cigarflip said:


> I am a definite maybe....


Me too!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

j6ppc said:


> Very likely yes. Assuming I can get past the bouncer @ the door .


Tell him you know Gerry - you'll be let right in.
If you tell him you know me, you might be sent packin'


----------



## buddha daddy (Jun 14, 2006)

doohnibor said:


> Me too!


Me three


----------



## coma (Nov 30, 2005)

So the knuckleheads are in. ...... better have your 1,345,456 references ready!!!!!!!! :hn


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

pnoon said:


> Tell him you know Gerry - you'll be let right in.
> If you tell him you know me, you might be sent packin'


LoL... dont you get bounced for sure :r


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

TOP...


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

What time do the festivities begin???


----------



## Aielo (Jan 9, 2006)

Not exactly sure if I can make this one, we'll see.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

BP22 said:


> What time do the festivities begin???


as soon as coma makes the first am cup of coffee


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Demented said:


> I know exactly where it now!
> 
> Dmntd


La Habra Heights is just south of Hacienda Heights, right over Hwy 39 and less than 2 miles from me. I'd be your guide but alas, I am but a lowly noob with no vouchers ....sniff, sniff.
Maybe I will just stand outside and breathe deeply...it'll be almost like the real thing (minus the tacos, fun, jokes, drinks, smokes, BS, laughter, stories, new friends, etc) :dr


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

Will Gerry be in lingerie?:r


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

SD Beerman said:


> Will Gerry be in lingerie?:r


LoL... i DOUBT IT... top again


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

zemekone said:


> LoL... i DOUBT IT... top again


I'd say let's up the ante. A special cigar for Gerry if he wears the lingerie again. :r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

cigarflip said:


> I'd say let's up the ante. A special cigar for Gerry if he wears the lingerie again. :r


How about a special cigar for Gerry if he DOESN'T wear lingerie again?


----------



## coma (Nov 30, 2005)

BP22 said:


> What time do the festivities begin???


Thinking 'bout starting it off 'round noon..........



EvanS said:


> La Habra Heights is just south of Hacienda Heights, right over Hwy 39 and less than 2 miles from me. I'd be your guide but alas, I am but a lowly noob with no vouchers ....sniff, sniff.
> Maybe I will just stand outside and breathe deeply...it'll be almost like the real thing (minus the tacos, fun, jokes, drinks, smokes, BS, laughter, stories, new friends, etc)


my friend you are welcome to come, but all noobs MUST HAVE THICK SKIN!!!!! :w


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

coma said:


> Thinking 'bout starting it off 'round noon..........


Thank you!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

coma said:


> Thinking 'bout starting it off 'round noon..........


Gabe says he'll be drunk by then. 

SD crew expect to get there 1:00-2:00pm


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

I'm planning on beating the SD crew there :z 

Rob, be sure to bring Johnny Cash for Gordo


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

Alber we shouldn't come in too early. He has to mow the lawns before 12:00:r


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

cigarflip said:


> Alber we shouldn't come in too early. He has to mow the lawns before 12:00:r


OUCH!!!
Coma, maybe you'r right about the thick skin :sl

Oh well, I'm married...how bad could it be?? :hn

thanks man, i sure do hope to make it. Beleive it or not this will be my first pre-planned, official, ordained HERF.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

last chance... top


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

zemekone said:


> last chance... top


I'm in.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

BP22 said:


> I'm in.




What time will you be there, Brandon?


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

come find me brandon... gonna be good to see you again, ill prolly be with the shit crew the whole day...


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

pnoon said:


> What time will you be there, Brandon?


I'm planning on 1ish.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

zemekone said:


> come find me brandon... gonna be good to see you again, ill prolly be with the shit crew the whole day...


Definately. This may be the closet I get to a S.H.I.T. herf for a while, so I'm gonna take advantage of it.  :w


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

sigh.... cant believe i didn't make it. It's criminal I say, criminal.
Sure hope you all had a BLAST!!
My son's rugby opener was today and I got sucked in to help coach (more like go-fer, actually) and it took all day long.
Watching kids run around sure can make an old man tired. But all was not lost...the Cal St Santa Barbara girls team was playing an exhibition. I swear they recruit the rugby players for the beach voleyball team!!! yowza
And I had a mini herf at the field and my Seahags beat those dirty Terrell-Owens-sportin' Cowboys!!

COMA - thanks for the invite, I sure appreciate it. Maybe next time, or before actually.....


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Sorry I couldn't make it guys but my back has been killin me ever since my QME on wednesday
*SO*


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

No pics eh.....WTF YA BASTAGES!!!!!:sl


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

Albert, thanks for the hospitality. Your family was great to all of us. It was great to meet some fellow BOTL'S. Lots of fun.


----------



## reflex (Mar 1, 2006)

Albert
I also want to thank you for a great day of good food and even better cigars.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

reflex said:


> Albert
> I also want to thank you for a great day of good food and even better cigars.


relflex? who are you and how come i didnt meet you?


----------



## reflex (Mar 1, 2006)

zemekone said:


> relflex? who are you and how come i didnt meet you?


You probably did, I'm just very forgetable.


----------



## coma (Nov 30, 2005)

Guys, sorry for chimin' in so late!!!! thanx for coming, thanks to all the SD SHIT CREW!! oops I should say S.H.I.T. :r placed was packed, I might just do this 2ce a year :w thanx to all who came, and to those who could not.... next time :ss


----------



## reflex (Mar 1, 2006)

coma said:


> Guys, sorry for chimin' in so late!!!! thanx for coming, thanks to all the SD SHIT CREW!! oops I should say S.H.I.T. :r placed was packed, I might just do this 2ce a year :w thanx to all who came, and to those who could not.... next time :ss


Albert
Post some photos!


----------



## coma (Nov 30, 2005)

here some pics........


----------



## The Pict (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks again for the great time Albert. My first herf, and with a great group of guys. I'll look forward to the (hopeful) next one later this year!


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

The Pict....which one were you? In the pics on the patio at all?

edit.........
Duh! My friend Chip :sl who I invited to the herf and just registered recently


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Deem said:


> The Pict....which one were you? In the pics on the patio at all?


Isn't The Pict (Chip) your friend, Deem? To your immediate right in the center pic two posts prior.


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

pnoon said:


> Isn't The Pict (Chip) your friend, Deem? To your immediate right in the center pic two posts prior.


Yes Peter, you're familiar with the senior moments right? Took me a minute to put 2+2 together


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Deem said:


> Yes Peter, you're familiar with the senior moments right?


All too well, my friend.


----------



## The Pict (Jan 6, 2007)

Yes sir, that would be me. 
Deem, perhaps two diet cokes with the lunchtime smoke today? p


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

zemekone said:


> relflex? who are you and how come i didnt meet you?


Because Your s snob and were probably drunk :al

Rob


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

gorob23 said:


> Because Your s snob and were probably drunk :al
> 
> Rob


drunk? who am i gabe? :r


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

zemekone said:


> drunk? who am i gabe? :r


drunk who was drunk I just ate some really dry cake and there was nothing to wash it down with but those bottles on the table:al


----------



## Aielo (Jan 9, 2006)

It's too bad I didn't make it earlier, I missed a lot of dudes like Brandon and Long. Maybe next time.

On another note, is anyone headed to Vegas this weekend? I know of one little get together... I'll be there from Sunday to Tuesday.


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

zemekone said:


> drunk? who am i gabe? :r


No gabe was just hungry :r :al


----------

